# my idea.. headlights.. Beta V.HID>>clear



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Hey, i was thinking about what to do with my headlights..

I have 1 Set of stock 97 200sx headlights.
and i have 1 set of stupid faggoty halo's.
I am thinking of taking the lense cap off of the halos, and place it onto the stock headlight backings.
so ill have clear headlights, and the stock reflector.
I am going to pack behind that HID lighting.. im thinking purple, because its most noticable. and besides, i love HID lighting..
But now im stuck inbetween a rock and a stone.

I dont know how the HID will look, i've read that it looks like crap in cars not ment for HID, and then i've heard/seen/read that you will see dramatic increase in lighting... Does anyone know how it looks.. what the light increase is.. or anything else of this matter.. i dont want to purchase a kit for 550 bucks or however much, and then not see any super noticible increase in lighting.. for example.. piaa hyper white 9004 bulbs, i installed them, and noticed barely any difference, except a white light in my headlights, and it projected a very much almost the same amount of light as the stock halogen.

If anyone can help me in my scenario, i'd apreciate it greatly


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

HID on B15











hyper white


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

well Eshei, you know that the headlights themselfs are alright, but OUTPUT OF LIGHT is a different thing. thats what im worried about.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

*Ideas*

I don't know much about the hid kits I just wanted to say...
I like the Idea of putting the cover off of the halos on to the factory housing. If the lines match up it would look really cool with a set of crystal clear corners. Question is what do you do with the halo housings after word? The newer sentras (I think 98 or so, before headlight shape was changed) had a clear lens any ways, SCC did it on both of their project cars and it really cleaned up the look of the front end.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2002)

Hey NISS200SXGTR I take it you dont like halos. I just bought some for my car. Do you dislike them because of a design flaw, suck a cracks or leaks or are they just faggoty?? Im just curios b/c I am second guessing my purchase.
-Thanks


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

in MY opinion, after seeing the low quality of lights, (not HID) just stock H3 bulbs.. it was way to dim to use good.. plus harness was impossible to install..


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2002)

Couldnt you just upgrade the bulbs?? Did you get the harness on and did it work??


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

well yea, the bulbs i got now are Super mega ungodly plasma 100W output bulbs. but i mean, it makes kinda like 2 huge circles on the ground, like maybe i didnt aim them perfectly, but, they made light, dont get me wrong, but im looking for having a light that is like a fog/driving/and headlamp all in one.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

maybe if you want to spend the money and get OEM headlights from mossy you wont have a crapy lighting problem

http://www.mossyperformance.com/products.htm

these i read project light a lot better and the price is per unit or per headlight. they are like the lucino ones
http://www.nissan.co.jp/COMPASS/LUCINO_NEW/images/car-top2.gif


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, I have the "faggoty" Halo's, and they work just fine for me.
I liked my Blue Ion Nis-Knack projectors more, but they are no longer available.
The harness was pretty easy as well. Just took a little time (half an hour at the most).

I did have to aim the Halo's so that the pattern was better, and I already have PIAA driving lights.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I believe the best way to have lighting is to have all three. OEM reflectors for headlights and high beams (or really any light, projector or halo, since you won't need the extra power, and if you do need, you have. A separate set of driving lights which are essentially long distance bright low beams, and of course fog lights which are amber and short distance wide dispersion beams.
Just be careful with the physical style of the light. You want something complimentary, not detracting (like square lights on a round fender, or oval lights on a square fender).
I think the PIAA 1400 series are the best lights to match the styling of the B14's. Plus they fit in the factory accessory light area (I spoke with the dealer, the lights there are neither driving lights nor fog lights. They are just there for the 'sporty' factor).

Seth


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I have the nis-knacks crystal clears...and for the longest I haven't got them to shine on the road. I ended up buying driving lights (amber) which still dont light up the road enough. I'm considering getting some HID lights for the driving lights, and keep the headlights aiming forward. I kinda like the aim of the headlights...it lights up everything else (road signs etc), but I need some good lighting on the road in front of me. What do you all think of putting a HID kit replacing the driving light bulb instead of the headlights? Plus, I dont want to lose high/low beam switching.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

your nis knack crystal clear should use h4 bulbs.

i can get h4 bulbs in HID that will allow u 2 use hi/low beam like a reg car.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

yeah I second a previous post, they were *not* that hard to install with the writeup on NPM.. and the harness was simple... definately worth it.. and they produce plenty of light for me to see on low beam (btw. they produce more than my factory units did.. or at least clearer light). Plus the halo looks cool too
later
Tommy


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
For 'real' lighting get accessory ligting. Factory reflector or any aftermarket reflector and any bulb will not give you the desired beam pattern. The US guidelines won't 'allow' it. You need separate lights altogether. Factory lighting or projector/halo is fine for regular roads that are lit at night or the occasional dark area (w/high beams) but for real no light areas they won't cut it. HID won't do the trick necesarily either since it is still subject to the reflector pattern of the housing. European cars have different standards (which is why BMW and mercedes lights are so much better).
Get yourself either big ass ******* pie dish lights to bolt to your bumper (or even better on a bar in the bed by the gun rack, or your standard PIAA, CATZ, etc.

Seth


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmmmm...hi/low HID..... Problem is though, the issue is with the housing itself. I just cant get it to shine where I want it. I'd prefer to just get another set of fog lights with HID bulbs, or upgrade my current set with the hID kit. The hi/low hid kit sounds good though....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

andre said:


> * I ended up buying driving lights (amber) which still dont light up the road enough. *


Hey,
I just noticed this, you don't have driving lights. If the beam is amber in color it isn't a driving light. Driving lights are defined by the beam pattern not hue, and don't necesarily have to be brighter, they are just more narrowly focused. Besides amber lighting is used for fog since the color 'penetrates' fog better.

Seth


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Uh-oh....


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

andre said:


> *Uh-oh.... *


 spagettio's


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

did you gut the lights yet gtr?? i might, and i mean might, go and buy those from you or something........let me know........


----------

